
Ruby Version Manager: Easily Use Multiple Ruby Versions At Once - sant0sk1
http://www.rubyinside.com/rvm-ruby-version-manager-2347.html#comments
======
petercooper
I've been sitting in #rvm all night helping the author with bugs and stuff.
There are a few snafus here and there but nothing fatal. Things like making it
work with TextMate properly, packages needed on Ubuntu when you install certan
versions with RVM, etc. I'm putting any fixes I come across as comments on the
Ruby Inside post :)

Basically, it's worth persevering with. Or at least going on #rvm on
irc.freenode.net and bugging the creator about ;-)

~~~
sho
Thanks for your effort. When I retire, I envisage spending my time a little
like you do - trying to help the communities I love.

------
zackadams
This is exactly what I was looking for last weekend when we tried to build our
rails rumble app with Ruby 1.9!

I'm installing now and excited to start building 1.9 apps at home without
interrupting development on the 1.8 apps at work

~~~
cubicle67
How'd you go with that? I was going to use 1.9 but chickened out at the last
minute and went with 1.8

------
compay
This looks like a pretty useful project. If you're using a Debian-based Linux
distro, you also already have "alternatives," which is a pretty powerful
framework for doing almost this exact thing.

~~~
blasdel
Except that Debian's packaging policy shits all over how people actually use
and distribute libraries in languages that have native packaging systems -- in
my experience both Ruby and Haskell are totally fucked, and Python is done
pretty decently considering.

The glacial release cycles and pointless package freezing don't help, nor does
their anal-retentive insistence on rearranging everything to fit _just-so_
into their standard filesystem layout. It infuriates them that gems are
intended to be self-contained and allow multiple versions to be installed with
no symlink assery.

~~~
compay
As far as glacial release cycles are concerned, use Ubuntu, not Debian.
Problem solved.

And about packages getting rearranged, yeah, I like FreeBSD's ports better
too, but you really should be using apt-get only to install rubygems and then
use gem rather than apt to install the gems.

~~~
blasdel
Using Ubuntu doesn't always, as Canonical just reuses Debian's crap for a ton
of stuff, and if they're nearing a 'release' even everything in testing
freezes for fucking forever.

It's much worse with Haskell than any other language I know of -- last I
checked there were two broken+old builds of ghc with different names and
mutually-exclusive sets of packages that depended on them. On top of that the
version of cabal (Haskell's packaging tool) in the repository was so far out
of date that you couldn't use it to build anything remotely recent (including
useful versions of itself), nor could you use it with anything in Hackage (the
central repo).

~~~
sho
Amen to that.

And since we're on a Ruby thread, Ubuntu's Ruby 1.9 is 1.9.0 which is (1)
buggy (2) broken (3) more than a year old. It is fucking ridiculous, no-one
with any sense is using that. This version manager is actually _better_ than
apt-get for managing your Ruby installs. Go figure.

------
rogerthat
Maybe this is a stupid question but do people switch between vm's a lot?

~~~
krutten
Anybody that writes Gem's will cry when they can test multiple versions
without useing multiple computers or VMWare. Imagine if you could only test
your work with one version of Ruby how many bugs you'd miss/hit.

------
wayneeseguin
rvm Keeps _everything_ separated from the system in ~/.rvm

version 0.0.25 coming out in a day or so will have support for: * Named
releases, named svn tags, svn revisions, svn head for 1.[8-9].X * Rubinius,
jRuby, REE * Named Gem Sets (eg, being able to test different sets of gems
against a single version of ruby) * And much, much more... Hop on in #rvm for
more or visit <http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/> once 0.0.25 is out.

------
krutten
Great for comparing performance and testing compatibility!

------
sho
This is freaking awesome.

update: This is really, really great. Thanks to the author, and to Peter for
spreading the word. I can't believe how seamless and convenient it is. This
kind of shit is why the Ruby community kicks ass over _everyone_ else. Wayne
Seguin - you rock.

